# Nameserver, Probleme mit server.bind



## sebastianv (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Habe seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit dem automatischen anlegen der zonen Dateien.

Die zonen Dateien werden automatisch generiert. Hierzu werden die Informationen aus einer Datenbank gelesen und mit Hilfe eines templates erzeugt.
Dies übernimmt die server.bind.php.

Dies funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut! Allerdings sind die erzeugten zonen Dateien im DOS und nicht im Unix Format. Somit werden diese Dateien nicht erkannt und die Domains sind nicht erreichbar. Erst nach einem öffnen und speichern der Dateien mit pico und einem bind9 restart funktioniert alles wieder!

Habe auch schon das template mit pico geöffnet und gespeichert. Dies brachte allerdings auch keinen erfolg.


----------



## NIcob (22. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag,

Habe einen moment nachgedacht und mir überlegt, dass du in dein Skript, nach dem erzeugen der zonen Dateien, die Zeile 

cat DOS-Textdatei | dos2unix > Unix-Textdatei

einfügen solltest dann sollte das DOS-Problem gelöst sein.

MfG Nico


----------

